# Obtener un caracter ASCII de un determinado numero en VB.net



## tremendoele (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola,

Necesito saber como obtener el caracter ASCII del siguiente numero:

"AA 01 91 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C"

He utilizado la funcion "Chr" pero me funciona solo para obtener caracteres de un numero en individual por ejemplo para el "01" o el "60".....pero si quiero obtener el caracter ASCII de "145" o "170" no me funciona obtengo solo un signo de interrogacion "?". Y pues si puedo obtener de alguna manera los caracteres del numero completo que menciono arriba que son 26 bytes aproximadamente, seria mejor para mi aplicacion.


Espero alguien pueda orientarme....Gracias..!!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola.
Haz probado usar &HN, donde N es un número hexadecimal.
Úsalo con Chr.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tremendoele (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola..elaficionado..!!

Fijate que buscando en google encontre esa instruccion que es algo asi:

serialport1.write(Chr(&Hxx))

se utiliza serialport, porke kiero enviar la informacion por el puerto serial, etc. Ya lo hice pero el numero es muy grande...y me dice que no se puede convertir un dato tipo character a integer o algo asi.

El caso es que todavia no encuentro una solucion, quizas tengo que convertir digito por digito, etc..


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola.
No sé que decirte, ya que estoy bastante oxidado con el uso de Visual Basic, hace mucho que no lo uso. 

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola tremendoele

Los Códigos ASCII no son de tantas cifras: 
Según se ve, en el numero que anexaste en tu mensaje , tienes 13 códigos en HEXagecimal.
Cada 2 Cifras es Un Código ASCII.

“AA 01 91 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C"


Para enviar ese conjunto de caracteres a donde sea deberás “Desempacarlos” de 2 en 2 e irlos enviando.

Si esa operación se va a hacer repetidamente, es conveniente hacer una Subrutina.

Los códigos ASCII en los diferentes tipos de numero son así:

Decimal 3 Cifras
Octal 3 Cifras
HEX 2 Cifras

Entra a este enlace hay mucha información al respectohttp://www.google.com.mx/search?sou...e=UTF-8&rlz=1T4ADRA_esMX346MX346&q=Ascii+Code 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

